# Taugt der multi dremel fake was?



## Shizophrenic (25. Oktober 2011)

Wollt mal wissen wie ihr den findet:
http://item.mobileweb.ebay.de/viewitem?itemId=320513555515&index=1&nav=SEARCH&nid=75133727109

Das Angebot + Zubehör/Preis/Garantie klingen nämlich recht verlockend.

Vielleicht hat jemand das Teil und kann was dazu sagen.^^


----------



## mickythebeagle (25. Oktober 2011)

Ob der was taugt kann ich Dir ned sagen.
Ich hab seit 5 Jahren einem vom Bekannten Discounter und der läuft immer noch. 
Schau eben nach der Motorleistung/Drehzahl und ganz wichtig nach den Belüftungs Schlitzen.
Wenn de meinst das alles passt, dann OK


----------



## Blutengel (25. Oktober 2011)

Multi-Tool Kombitool 180W 100 tlg. POW X134: Amazon.de: Baumarkt

Gibts bei Amazon billiger Und da steht auch ne Usermeinung dabei.


----------



## Shizophrenic (25. Oktober 2011)

Super danke für den link und die Info.

Umdrehungszahl mäßig nimmt er sich mit dem echten dremel nix.

Lüftungsschlitze kann man auch mit dem dremel selbst reinmachen xD dafür gibts ja die welle^^


----------



## Blutengel (25. Oktober 2011)

Also mal so rein optisch beurteilt und bei dem was ich mit solchen Teilen mache würd ich mir den auch kaufen. Für Windows in Seitenteilen zum Beispiel nehm ich die Flex mit ner 1,5mm Scheibe,.... gut, ok, damit muss man dann umgehen können und es sich trauen.

Also Gravuren und mal Kleinteile dremeln, ich glaub dazu taugt das Teil!


----------



## K3nnY008 (25. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab mir auch irgendwann mal son Billigen gekauft und er läuft auch noch. Im Vergleich zum Dremel,den mein Vater hat, muss ich sagen, dass meiner für Hobbyzwecke genauso gut ist


----------



## Shizophrenic (25. Oktober 2011)

Flexen ist nicht das Problem ^^ hab mein Seitenteil damals mit ner Stichsäge rausgesägt^^
Bin sowieso der grobmotoriker.

Will ein Teil meines gehäusedeckels raustrennen und in ein paar Schrauben ein neues Schlitz bzw Kreuz Gewinde verpassen^^


Ps: mein alter grauer dremel Fake hatte damals nach einem Jahr den Geist aufgegeben. Deswegen klingen 3 Jahre Garantie so verlockend ^^


----------



## rebel4life (28. Oktober 2011)

Ich würde dieses Teil nicht kaufen, wenn dann einmal mehr investieren, aber dann ein gescheides Gerät haben.

Mit dem Proxxon IB/E hab ich nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht, wenn das Lager kaputt geht (passiert wenn man ein solches Gerät in einer CNC einsetzt, passiert aber auch bei nem Dremel) kann man vom Conrad für 2€ 4 neue Kugellager kaufen (es passen welche aus dem Modellbaubereich), dadurch kann man das Teil kaum kaputt bekommen. Im normalen Einsatz reichen die Lager "ewig", bei CNC hat man halt Schritte und eine dauerhafte Belastung, daher die kaputten Lager. Die hat man aber auch erst nach zig Betriebsstunden.

Will man etwas noch besseres, sollte man sich gleich etwas von z.B. Krell holen, die sind nochmal ein Stück besser in dem Preisbereich, aber da ist man dann schon bei 150€.

-> Von gutem Werkzeug hast du ein Leben lang etwas.


----------

